# Need a new computer...recommendations needed



## Catscankim (Dec 20, 2020)

I have been hanging on to this "brick" for as long as I could lol. It's definitely taking a dump. Literally the day after the warrantee expired it started over heating...that was like 5 years ago. I had the fan replaced, but it didn't help, so I have been dealing with this issue for forever and it is getting worse.

Good thing that it only really wants to shut down when I am in the middle of creating/printing labels LOL. So I have been making a sheet of labels and putting it into hibernate to let it cool off. At least then it saves what I am doing without just shutting down on its own. And it gives no warning.

Now it is wanting to run a scan disk every time I reboot it, which is every time it overheats lol. I gave in and ran it one night, then it overheated in the middle of the scan. 

And last year it started doing a fun thing: the screen wouldn't turn on, but that was fixed by removing the battery. So now it needs to be plugged in all the time.

I am leaning towards a Mac because my other devices are Apple. They are just so darned expensive and I am wondering if its worth the expense compared to another cheaper "brick". I was all set to put one in my shopping cart with Best Buys, but then I noticed that it didn't have the side number key pad lol. Oddly enough that prevented me from purchasing on the spot lol. So I thought...let me think about this first, what else am I not going to like about it.

So I thought I would get some opinions...


----------



## Misschief (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm on my second Lenovo laptop and have been very impressed. The first one still works, after about 8 years, but is slow, slow, slow. My second one is a rebuilt Lenovo and, yes, it lacks the number pad, which drove me crazy at first. I'm used to it now. 

I don't buy from the big box stores; we have a great little local computer shop where the guys keep track of your purchases and they know their computers. They build custom gaming systems as well as sell new and refurbished (by them) computers. We use them at work and I've been recommending them to my local friends. As you can tell, I'm a very satisfied customer. Anyway.... Lenovo. 

That said, my husband has a Mac. He used to be a diehard PC fan but is pretty happy with his new Mac.


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 20, 2020)

I used to buy from CompUSA when they were a small store where you got great personal service. I used to be techy. I could take apart a desktop computer and put it back together in an hour. Had multiple harddrives, switching up various OS according to my need. Ran a server (until the government told me to stop LOL). I was a beta tester for several windows new releases, gmail, and a few other things I cannot remember. I can't be bothered anymore. It was a waste of time in the end. So I am kind of out of the loop when it comes to buying a new computer, especially a laptop.

It seemed like overnight CompUSA bloomed into a big box company. When I walked in I could practically feel them betting on what I was buying to upgrade my computer. I didn't even keep the cover on it it because I was always moving stuff around in there.  I remember drooling over the new terabyte hard drive that was over $1000 back then, just for the drive lol. Now they are like $200. Then all of a sudden they were selling refrigerators too... I went in one day to buy a whole new computer that had "room" for upgrading and multiple hard drives and extra memory. All I wanted was a box that I could build on. All the guy wanted to sell me was a crappy Gateway computer and wouldn't let me buy anything without purchasing a warrantee. Basically I was treated like a girl "look at the cute mouse it comes with". Like why do I need a warrantee when all I am going to do is take it all apart and put it back together the way i like it anyway LOL. 

I wish I had a small computer store to buy from now. And all of my knowledge of computers is gone. I can't even find files half the time LOL


----------



## AliOop (Dec 20, 2020)

I switched to a Mac about 15 years ago and have never looked back. I use my laptop constantly for work, and at the time, was traveling constantly, as well, which means that it gets slammed around in my carryon and in the airplane bins, shoved under seats and used as a footrest, etc.  With that kind of treatment, I was burning through laptops every two years max.

In fifteen years, only one Mac failed on me, and that was due to someone attempting to plug in the headphone jack into the power connector and shorting out something electrical inside the box. Still not sure how or why they were trying so hard to jam a round pin into a rectangular opening, but I digress... the point is, Macs don't tend to break down. They also don't tend to get viruses as easily as PCs. For me, the extra expense was worth it.

There is definitely an adjustment period, and also some grieving when you find that not all programs work or work as well on Macs. For instance, MS Word for Mac doesn't give you all the features that are available in the PC version - to make you pay for buying a Mac instead of a PC, no doubt.

I did add VMWare Fusion so I can run Windows-only programs when needed, but I rarely use it. However, if you want to use SoapMaker 3, you either need a PC, or you need to install VMWare Fusion, Bootcamp, Parallels, or the like, in order to make the Mac work in PC mode. It's a bit clunky switching between those modes, so if SM3 is a big part of your soaping life, or you think it will be, that might be a reason not to go Mac.


----------



## KimW (Dec 20, 2020)

I have something like this little dude that solved the overheating issues on my crusty old steed:








						Laptop Cooling Pad Folding Gaming Laptop Notebook Cooling Cooler Pad USB Wired Laptop Cooler Pad Gaming Notebook Cooling Pad Foldable Portable Laptop Cooler,2 Silent Fans for 14-17Inch Laptop US STOCK - Newegg.com
					

Buy Laptop Cooling Pad Folding Gaming Laptop Notebook Cooling Cooler Pad USB Wired Laptop Cooler Pad Gaming Notebook Cooling Pad Foldable Portable Laptop Cooler,2 Silent Fans for 14-17Inch Laptop US STOCK with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




As far as laptop suggestions (coming from a retired Network Administrator who also oversaw the Helpdesk and company PC purchases),  I'd steer you towards a Dell *Latitude* for a PC.  Dell's support just can't be beat and their prices are reasonable.  The Dell Inspirons are a little less expensive, but the displays on the current models stink.  Of course, I also know that my friends with Macs do really love them, and most software makers offer Mac versions.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 20, 2020)

We have iPhones and iPads, but no Macs in this house.  We have a built-to-order PC, two HP Laptops and a Dell Netbook.

As to what to advise you on...it's going to depend on what you plan on using it for. Unless you are doing a lot of graphic stuff...video editing, design, photo editing, etc...it's a waste of money to buy a Mac. 'Sides, their largest laptop with a 16" display doesn't have an extended keyboard.

So...what exactly do you want to do?


----------



## AliOop (Dec 20, 2020)

@TheGecko the only reason I'd disagree is that I've spent less money having two Mac laptops in 15 years, than buying a new Windows laptop every two years or less. Not to mention the hassle of having the old ones fail at the worst possible times, and then having to migrate all my information to a new machine. I've never had one virus on my Macs - which unfortunately did happen on my old PCs.

As a non-accounting person, I never ever use the extended keyboard, so I don't miss it on the MacBook Air. But if I did, my home office desk has an external Mac keyboard (which is extended) and an external monitor for working on projects that benefit from more screen real estate.

So for me, even as a non-designer person, the Mac laptops have saved me money and do everything that I need them to do. But again, if I were ever planning to sell soap, and wanted to use SM3, I'd probably get a dedicated Windows device just for that purpose.  Even on a Mac, it's just too clunky to switch between OS and Windows, at least for me.


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 20, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> We have iPhones and iPads, but no Macs in this house.  We have a built-to-order PC, two HP Laptops and a Dell Netbook.
> 
> As to what to advise you on...it's going to depend on what you plan on using it for. Unless you are doing a lot of graphic stuff...video editing, design, photo editing, etc...it's a waste of money to buy a Mac. 'Sides, their largest laptop with a 16" display doesn't have an extended keyboard.
> 
> So...what exactly do you want to do?


Guess I'm getting back into graphics since my sister has been too bogged down with her own business to help. Making labels, cards, etc. I have Paint Shop Pro, which I am very familiar with. Now she says that you can't beat a Mac for graphics, but personally I don't know what the difference between the two systems for graphics since I've never owned a Mac.

Plus I have been doing my own web (failing miserably btw).

Other than that, it's just my personal computer. 

I really want my numerical keyboard on the side lol. I type super fast, but it slows me down to have to type numbers by trying to reach them. I don't know why. And If I am doing spreadsheets, I can use the keypad without even looking. I know, weird that I didn't buy a computer today because I didn't have the keypad LOL.

And...are all the functions the same? like CTRL ALT DEL? for example. I guess I will have to go to the store to actually see one. I dunno. I hate to buy a super expensive computer just to be disappointed. But then again, I went from having every android since the beginning, to buying a iPhone. I hated it at first, now I won't go back. My friend calls me an iPhone snob lol.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 20, 2020)

If the extended keyboard is important to you, and you are getting a MacBook Air (laptop), then you'll have to buy an external bluetooth keyboard. I have the USB version but I don't think they offer that any more.

I believe most of the iMacs (non-laptops) come standard with the non-extended keyboard, but you can upgrade for a small extra fee, of course.

ETA: not all function keys are the same. Shift is the same, but Mac uses Command and Option, although there is a Control button that I never use. The scrolling goes the opposite way, unless you change the default setting so that it scrolls like a PC.

It is really, really nice to have a computer that syncs with your phone: all your music, photos, text messages, etc. - all on both devices. Friends often ask me how I text so fast, well, because I'm texting you from my laptop and typing with all my fingers, haha!

Macs are pricey, so maybe look at prices first before you fall in love with anything.


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 20, 2020)

I guess I don't HAVE to have an extended keyboard LOL. I am still leaning toward the Mac, but would still like some pros and cons.

Like differences in files and locations etc. If I really wanted to, I could find almost any file on a windows based pc if, whether it was deleted or not. I can't find anything on my iPad lol. Never LOL. Is it the same? I have only converted to Apple phone/tablet within the past two years. I really haven't delved into learning it. I usually hand it to one of the kids at work "fix this for me??"

And we won't get into my frustration over my iPad ringing whenever my phone rings LOL LOL. Will the computer ring too? I mean, if I have three devices ringing at the same time I might lose it. And that's one of my reasons for wanting the Mac...to be able to share files and such. Right now I have to email a picture to myself to be able to use it from my computer.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 20, 2020)

The iPad isn't user-friendly for finding files - I regularly lost stuff when I had one of those. Finally I decided that my phone and laptop did all I needed, and I ditched the iPad. Don't miss it at all.

Finding files on my MacBook Air is no problem. Type in the filename, or some portion of it, and tell it to search my entire Mac.

You can change the settings to tell your iPad and your Mac not to ring with phone calls, FaceTime calls, iMessages, etc.  It's not hard to do, but I always have to google the directions since I don't do it often enough. And when you buy a new Mac at a Mac store, you can sign up to take one of their group classes (assuming they still do those now) where they walk you through all the basics of setting up. Or take a private one where they set up your phone and computer to work together the way you want. It isn't that hard to do, but sometimes having someone show you how the first time is worth the $$$.


----------



## Melysg25 (Dec 20, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I have been hanging on to this "brick" for as long as I could lol. It's definitely taking a dump. Literally the day after the warrantee expired it started over heating...that was like 5 years ago. I had the fan replaced, but it didn't help, so I have been dealing with this issue for forever and it is getting worse.
> 
> Good thing that it only really wants to shut down when I am in the middle of creating/printing labels LOL. So I have been making a sheet of labels and putting it into hibernate to let it cool off. At least then it saves what I am doing without just shutting down on its own. And it gives no warning.
> 
> ...


I bought me and hubby a chromebook this year and WE LOVE IT!!! they do so much. Only gripe really is printer compatabilies.


----------



## TheGecko (Dec 20, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> Guess I'm getting back into graphics since my sister has been too bogged down with her own business to help. Making labels, cards, etc. I have Paint Shop Pro, which I am very familiar with. Now she says that you can't beat a Mac for graphics, but personally I don't know what the difference between the two systems for graphics since I've never owned a Mac.



I had a feeling that 'graphics' would be too broad a term which is why I added in video and photo editing.  You don't need to spend maybe more than $500 on what you are wanting to do.  My recommendation at this point would be to go visit a store that carries multiple brands and see what keyboards feel most comfortable as I know that HP has 15" screens with extended keyboards, I have owned both the Pavilion and Envy.  Looks like Dell Inspirion comes with extended keyboard with their 15" screens too.  Lenovo and Acer have come a long way, though I have no personal experience with them.

Again...go to a store where you can physically touch a keyboard and then note which one or ones you liked the best and then go online and find the best price


----------



## Saponificarian (Dec 20, 2020)

Another Mac recommendation here! They last forever!


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Dec 20, 2020)

If I had a choice' I'd choose the Mac. Cause Apple products are user friendly IMHO.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 20, 2020)

I play the sims 4 so that was a huge factor in the laptop I wanted. My HP Pavillion died last year July and wasn't even 5 yrs old. I still have it but I honestly don't know if I'm ever going to replace the hard drive at this point. Depending on your needs, You'd be better off with a customized Dell, though I can't say I care for their Customer service. My laptop is an ASUS VivoBook and while it's serviceable, I miss having an optical drive and it was not that cheap. But I can play my sims so I'm good.


----------



## KimW (Dec 20, 2020)

One word for your thought, @Catscankim, make sure the maker of your labeling software, and any of your other important software, makes a version for whatever operating system you decide to purchase.  Whether it be PC Windows 10, or Mac.  There's little more frustrating when it comes to computers than to find your shiny new machine won't run your most important piece of software.


----------



## lsg (Dec 20, 2020)

I love my Dell laptops.


----------



## Becky1024 (Dec 21, 2020)

I bought my first Mac in 2016 after being frustrated with other laptops breaking down. I bought a refurbished model off a licensed Apple reseller which saved me about half the cost. It was the latest model and came with the same Apple warranty as new. I love it! It’s a workhorse. It’s true some programs like Word and PowerPoint may not have all the options you are used to, but I have found workarounds for everything I have needed.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Dec 22, 2020)

Several years ago I bought a PC laptop and 2 days after the warranty was off the hard drive failed. I think that was an Acer.  Since my computer always stays in the same place the sales man convinced me to buy a tower computer since I could get a better/bigger one for the same money. It was a Lenovo. I thought I was still savvy enough to download all my programs, info and after a week of arguing with various techs I took it back. Since a friend was coming to visit that designs computers/programs I waited to talk with him about it. He compared computers to a car. If you want a car that you can tweak here and there to get more horsepower or mileage, buy a PC; if you want a car that you can buy and just drive, buy a Mac. 

So I bought a Mac and have never regretted it. It is now about 6-8 years old, have never had a virus, never needed to go in for repairs. Yes, there are things that I do not like about it, but have adapted to it for the ease of not having to constantly fiddle with it. I was in the budget department when I worked and "had to have" a numeric keyboard...but now wonder why. The longer I am retired the less I want to fiddle with my computer. I want to get on it and read my email, surf for things and play a few games. I don't want to figure out what is wrong with it now. 

I used to have to upgrade my computer about every 2-3 years depending on who the heck knows what. Which would mean a new Microsoft version every time I had to upgrade. I will never go back to a PC. When I was in the Mac store, I cringed at the price. The saleslady said go on the Mac store for open box Macs. They are usually Macs that people buy who just cannot make the change from PC's to Macs. I saved about a third of the price, it was delivered to the store and they set it up and I was able to take the classes, etc.  I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 22, 2020)

I’ve had nothing but Windows machines, Dell and Lenovo for 7 years. Five  of them, cost any where from 500 to 1200 dollars, and not a one of then lived to see its 2nd birthday before needing repairs that weren’t feasible.  And I am a light user! 

This year, after speaking with 4 repair companies and every person I know (literally about a 100 people), even the Windows people suggested a Mac for its long life! Except for 3.  It was shocking how many people were using Macs well past the 6 year mark,

I dragged my feet; not wanting to pay that kind of money for what little computer power I need!  But dang, I tired of having to transfer files and start a new computer every 14 months or so! So I bought it, and the Apple care......and will be happy if it lasts 4 years, but happier if lasts longer!

Then there’s the learning curve for learning a new OS....but I figure it’s good exercise for my brain.


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 24, 2020)

I started this thread on sunday, and now its thursday, so i finally made a decision. YAY!!! I am picking up my new Mac tomorrow. Shes so purdy. I was gonna try to hold on to my computer for a bit...i came home tonight and typed a whole message here, only to realize that my keyboard died... good timing since i am trying to start a biz lol. The space bar and backspace button...and the letters h, m, and n dont work.

Rebooted...same thing.

My decision was made to go with Mac because of transferring files with the windows computer is a pita. Like, when i take a picture with my iphone (soap pics), i had to email them to myself to save then upload to my instagram or website etc. I will miss my side numerical keyboard lol. 

Its been a long time coming since i bought a new puter. Gonna be broke for a few weeks over this, but i have been selling soap like crazy so i am making up for it lol.

Merry Christmas to me. I got gold lol. And a Magic Mouse lol


----------



## Arimara (Dec 24, 2020)

lenarenee said:


> I’ve had nothing but Windows machines, Dell and .for 7 years. Five  of them, cost any where from 500 to 1200 dollars, and not a one of then lived to see its 2nd birthday before needing repairs that weren’t feasible.  And I am a light user!
> 
> This year, after speaking with 4 repair companies and every person I know (literally about a 100 people), even the Windows people suggested a Mac for its long life! Except for 3.  It was shocking how many people were using Macs well past the 6 year mark,
> 
> ...


Where in the world did you get you computers? My toshiba satelite finally died  this year (may it rest in peace) and that thing was a little old when I first bought it in 2011. It was from Best Buy no less (I normally buy directly from manufacturers). With the exception of my HP (the recent one) I have never owned a laptop that conked out on me within 5 years of owning it. At least from what I remember (I did have that one crap Dell).


----------



## AliOop (Dec 24, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I started this thread on sunday, and now its thursday, so i finally made a decision. YAY!!! I am picking up my new Mac tomorrow.
> 
> Merry Christmas to me. I got gold lol. And a Magic Mouse lol


So happy for you! Maybe for Valentine’s Day, you can give yourself a Bluetooth external extended keyboard. 

Also, for easy picture xfer, be sure to have iCloud storage turned on for both devices, and specifically for pictures. Sometimes it still take a bit for the pics to show up on the ‘puter.  When I’m really impatient, I use the Airdrop function to transfer them immediately. If you haven’t used Airdrop before, it is awesome.


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 25, 2020)

I should have gotten a bigger one. But I picked it up on my way to work, and the girls were so excited for me, and assured me that they love their 13" laptop because it is so portable. I am beginning to agree. This thing will fit in my purse LOL. I might never use my iPad again.

Glad I had a couple of 20 y/o to work with tonight, I got a few quick lessons. At first I was super annoyed with setting it up and just handed it to one of them. So I got a learning on how to use the touchpad and got it all synced up with my other devices. Then I hooked up my mouse and omg its awesome. It just connected when I plugged it in...no installing, etc. No wheel, but it works like a wheel just by sliding your finger along it.

On my hp laptop, I hated the touchpad because it always moved my cursor while I was typing. I had it disabled for a while, but that was a mistake because one day my mouse died and I had no way to control anything except with tabbing LOL. This computer doesn't have that problem with the touchpad. I still like having a mouse though. And I love the keyboard. Easy to type on, except it doesn't have the numerical keys like I like, but that's something I am going to have to live with.

Still learning it, but so far I am in love. I had a hard time realizing that stuff that I use aren't apps. I was having a meltdown when I couldn't find my bank app...coworker is like "Kim, it's a computer. Use it like a computer. No app for that." LOL

And I use airdrop all the time between my phone and iPad, so I am at least familiar with that lol.

And I just found the command button, gotta figure out what that's all about.


----------



## linne1gi (Dec 25, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I started this thread on sunday, and now its thursday, so i finally made a decision. YAY!!! I am picking up my new Mac tomorrow. Shes so purdy. I was gonna try to hold on to my computer for a bit...i came home tonight and typed a whole message here, only to realize that my keyboard died... good timing since i am trying to start a biz lol. The space bar and backspace button...and the letters h, m, and n dont work.
> 
> Rebooted...same thing.
> 
> ...


I love Mac's.  I bought myself a new computer last January.  I bought my first Mac about 35 years ago and have never had anything but a Mac.  I love them, you won't be sorry.


----------



## SoapMedic (Dec 25, 2020)

Another MAC-lover here.  do a regular check on the Apple certified refurbished page ( just google Apple refurbished.)  Look for something that came out in 2020 or 2019 and you can usually save a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## linne1gi (Dec 25, 2020)

Anyone have a good printer they love?


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 25, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> Anyone have a good printer they love?


I have hated every single printer that I ever owned LOL. But I am glad you brought it up cause I would like recommendations for that too. 

Some have good ink, some need every ink replaced constantly. Some won't print at all even in black and white if just the cyan is low. My Canon printer right now is ok at best. The ink is running low, and it keeps prompting me to replace the cartridges, but its going on a month strong with the "low" ink. I have new cartridges, and almost replaced them a month ago. Glad I didn't, because I got almost another month out of them.


----------



## linne1gi (Dec 25, 2020)

Catscankim said:


> I have hated every single printer that I ever owned LOL. But I am glad you brought it up cause I would like recommendations for that too.
> 
> Some have good ink, some need every ink replaced constantly. Some won't print at all even in black and white if just the cyan is low. My Canon printer right now is ok at best. The ink is running low, and it keeps prompting me to replace the cartridges, but its going on a month strong with the "low" ink. I have new cartridges, and almost replaced them a month ago. Glad I didn't, because I got almost another month out of them.


I have a broken HP, it’s about 6-7 years old and it was a work horse. But I really need a new one. I’m leaning towards another HP but also looking at the Epson.


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 25, 2020)

My epson from a few years ago was a printer that made me want to go back and chisel notes into stone again like a neanderthal.Hopefully they got better lol.

And that was the one that didn't let me print in black and white if one other color was low.


----------



## AliOop (Dec 25, 2020)

My Canon printer/scanners have always been super dependable. I own an inkjet one for color printing, and have a laser one that belongs to my employer for B&W work printing. My experience is the same with the inkjet cartridges - they will keep printing for a looooong time after the "low ink" message pops up.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 26, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> Anyone have a good printer they love?


MY printer is old. The later models from Brother seem to suck so I'm glad my printer still works.


----------



## earlene (Dec 30, 2020)

I tend to keep a laptop a long time and make upgrades as indicated for what I want to happen.  For awhile I had a laptop that overheated horrendously as you mention and used the cooling pad.  I also use a webbed hunting stool as a laptop lap-table which helped to some degree, but sooner or later, I could even feel the heat on my lap anyway.  Eventually I was wrapping ice packs (the ones I use for back pain) and setting those below my overheating laptop. Vacuumed it & also used a blower to dislodge any dust.  Replaced an internal fan. Replaced a heat sink.  All these things were helpful, but the real solution was to buy a Solid State Drive and replace the original drive that was overheating all the time.  It never overheated again.  






I still have it and it still works, but I did replace it when the screen gave out.  I was going to replace the screen, but figured why not buy a more current laptop, with greater capacity, which is what I did.  Now, based on that experience, I will only ever buy a computer with an SSD or better if something better comes along.  

So that's my suggestion.  If you don't want to replace the current HD with a Solid State HD or can't because you can't get one with the correct dimensions, make sure your replacement has an SSD.

Although, if I were to buy a gaming laptop, which I almost did a few years ago, it would be liquid cooled.  The only reason I didn't buy it then and there was because my husband was appalled I wanted to spend that much money on the thing.  So I cooled my jets, gave a few weeks to reconsider and decided against the purchase.  I ended up buying hearing aids instead.


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 30, 2020)

I tried putting something under it to lift it up, it didn't really work to cool it off. I am pretty happy with the laptop I just bought...for now. The old one is about 5 or 7 years old. Can't remember. But it was time. I turned it on the other day to recover some saved passwords and I can't log into it because some of they keys aren't working to input my password to log into my computer. Slightly frustrating. I have been working on password recovery now on a bunch of websites, which is time consuming going back and forth through my emails. So I guess this weekend I will take the old girl to get geek squad or something to help me out with that.

Eventually I am going to want a bigger screen in the form of a desktop. I would like to set up an office with a desk for paperwork etc.


----------



## earlene (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice, I'm glad you got a replacement with which you are happy.


----------



## Catscankim (Dec 30, 2020)

earlene said:


> Nice, I'm glad you got a replacement with which you are happy.


Still learning it. I got a mac, which I always had a windows computer in the past. Still can't figure out how to add pictures here LOL. Honestly haven't tried too hard. And there are a few other things I need to figure out. You know, little things like PRINTING LOL. But I'm having fun with it, and I have the phone and tablet as backups when I need to do something (like PRINTING) that I still have to figure out for the most part.


----------



## opensea (Dec 30, 2020)

What I did was buy a laptop and then added on a docking station.  I can hookup a regular keyboard, mouse, dual monitors via docking station (got it from Amazon) to my laptop.  I remain portable when I want to but big screens for these old eyes    All of my printers are wireless so I can put them on a counter behind me.


----------



## KimW (Dec 30, 2020)

We really like our Epson 430 printer at home.      I always stuck to my guns on getting HPs for work, and I was never disappointed.


----------



## Whillow (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm rather late to this topic but I have been trying to research a new computer for my soap business.  I currently have a desk top that I had made so I can play my game LOL, but I have to run up and down the stairs each time I want to look up something and print it off.  Sooooo, my question is really what type of programs are needed for a soap business (small business), as well as programs.  I will also be adding a printer for my labels and that is a whole other dilemma I am facing. The choices are a wee bit overwhelming.


----------



## AliOop (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi @Whillow - you are probably better off starting a new thread with your questions. That helps other members see that there are new questions instead of assuming it is just a reply to an old thread.


----------

